# Removing 20/24pin ATX connector



## oli_ramsay (May 5, 2008)

I've just finished (almost) sleeving my new Corsair PSU using the AC Ryan PSU Modding Kit (UV green ).  Anyway, I can't for the life of me, get the pins out of the 20/24 pin ATX or 4/8 pin P4 connector using the little tool provided: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had the exact same issue when I tried it with my old EZCool PSU, I put the tool in the connector to remove the pin, pulled too hard and the wire came away from the pin.  So on my new PSU I've decided to leave it for now with the original black sleeving.  It's the only cable that isn't sleeved UV green 

Has any1 else had this issue?  How did you extract the pins?  Please help me!!!!


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2008)

I grind down the outsides of the fingers of the tool. (careful about bending them or they will break)
Some connectors have very tight clearances and are a pain.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 5, 2008)

The tool goes all the way down to the bottom of the pin hole, it's just that it wont come out.  I think the fingers might not be thick enough to press the little flaps down.  Have you had this problem before, modfather? 

I'm thinking that maybe a paper clip would work or a staple.  I'll probaly try that 2moro, going to sleep now.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2008)

Try gently squeezing the tool tip with a pair of pliers to narrow the gap in the tool!


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 5, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Try gently squeezing the tool tip with a pair of pliers to narrow the gap in the tool!



Doesn't work  If the gap's too thin, it can't get between the pin and the plastic housing.  Looks like I'll just have to leave the original black sleeving on it.


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2008)

the clearances are tighter on some molex's. You either need to file the sides of the tool to make it thinner or cut the molex apart and replace it.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g4/..._Connectors_Pins-24-Pin_Connectors-Page1.html


----------

